# Pick One: Intellect or Happiness



## Aurus (Jan 8, 2016)

Between one or the other, it makes more sense to me to have happiness. Other wise, i have no reason to wake up every morning. 
And btw... With happiness i can get intellect. With intellect i can't get happiness. If i am happy i am motivated, therefore i can develop my capacities. But if i only have my intellect and i am naturally gloom, blue and depressed, i may not survive.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Ehhh I guess intellect.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

... happiness.

... because intellect is a socially subdued intelligence indoctrinated by dogma. Regardless if you were a student of Plato's, Christian, Muslim or Jew or a graduate of a left-wing liberal arts college or a self-denying Hindu/Buddhist, you have chosen to forfeit your perception and your intelligence in favour of rules and intellectual rationalization.

Choosing ignorance is also an intellectual position. I choose my happiness and my own thoughts/feeling and my own life over academically, religiously, ideologically and governmentally prescribed neural-masturbation [intellectualism].


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

I voted happiness, but now that I think about it the happy life would be boring. You can't have happy without sad. So intellect.


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

Intellect, because it you can do something such as cure cancer, build a near light speed spaceship, etc that will make other people happy. And I care far more about those I love then myself.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Happiness, but unfortunately, people's definitions of such differs. I honestly hate the rather cold nature of intellect as well.


----------



## Bulkam (Mar 23, 2016)

Why not reading Mill  ?

“It is indisputable that the being whose capacities of enjoyment are low, has the greatest chance of having them fully satisfied; and a highly endowed being will always feel that any happiness which he can look for, as the world is constituted, is imperfect. But he can learn to bear its imperfections, if they are at all bearable; and they will not make him envy the being who is indeed unconscious of the imperfections, but only because he feels not at all the good which those imperfections qualify. 

It is better to be a human being dissatisfied than a pig satisfied; better to be Socrates dissatisfied than a fool satisfied. And if the fool, or the pig, is of a different opinion, it is only because they only know their own side of the question.” 

― John Stuart Mill, Utilitarianism


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Intellect.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Happiness.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

To assess the two;

(A) Does this imply _always _happy .. (?) If so, then no. (re: pointless).

(B) Does this imply '_sometimes_' happy .. (?) If so, then no. (re: pointless).


_--> If option (A) _

'Happiness'' / but 'lacking intellect' would entail, I would probably conform to _socialized-stupidity_, and then reduce my life by a great amount of years + ''kill'' myself, accidentally, in the process -to keep attaining ''happiness''.

'Happy people' devoid of intellect = Live _recklessly,_ in the moment; (re: constantly shooting themselves with heroin) - damaging the body / stressing out + dehydrating the system for 0 rational reason(s)). (e.g., handicapped).

Thus, are basically ''mentally handicapped'' with a _shorter_ lifespan then average, I'd presume. If 0 intellect; I cannot utilize it, even _incorrectly._

_--> If option (B)
_
That merely entails, my life now, thus, ''removing'' basic intellect, from my life - would only produce Option (A) - which appears deterimental + has very little benefit. From where, are my ''gains'' by waking up _dumber_ tomorrow .. (?)

______________

With ''intellect'' - I can merely have basic human agency (i.e., to merely survival to achieve coitus + reproduction of offspring/s) - and derive bliss (i.e., overcoming of hardships) - to receive ''pleasure'' (i.e., _frequent_ dosing of happy-narcotics). 

Thus, 

I can still 'achieve' happy feelings (i.e., faux happiness / pleasure) et al through non-happy mean(s) - so, from selecting ''intellect'' - and merely, working through my 'suffering' or making what's best of it - will give the same a/effects as shooting _heroin_ without taking the *drugs.*


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

... oink! I rather be pig than political.

I have read J-S Mill and understand him to be a great statesman and political theorist. In my personal life, however, I came to the opposite conclusion. What is perfection? Why should I want it and why should I care?

Rather than to kill the beast within as I was taught in young adulthood I and learning to love and accept this beautiful and vile creature. I love the feeling of desire, of having dreams and fantasies, of their realizations and satisfaction, of having new hopes and longings. I love the feeling of sexual lust and hunger and of knowing that I too, am an animal.

Happiness is the freedom to love and hate as I please, to think and feel for myself, to choose my own people rather than to have the doctrine of universal humanity, nationalism or religious belonging prescribed to me. Why choose perfection, ideology over embracing your own existence? 

... that said I rather be a hawk or a pterodactyl over a pig. Panthers are cool too. Although pigs do have some appeal .


----------



## sudo (Dec 8, 2015)

If one is super intelligent could it be possible for them to manipulate their own thought patterns to make themselves feel this "happiness"?

Anyway, I'm not sure what I'd choose. If you observe cows, they seem pretty content to me but I'm not sure I'd want to live like one.


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

Zora said:


> I voted happiness, but now that I think about it the happy life would be boring. You can't have happy without sad. So intellect.


So, basically, you're saying that voting happiness is wrong because if you chose happiness... you'd end up bored and sad anyway?

I'm assuming it means what it says. If you choose happiness, you get to be happy.

I chose happiness.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Monty said:


> If you could only have one, which one would you choose?


I can't choose. They are inextricable. Anyone who thinks otherwise has no idea what they are saying.


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

nburns said:


> So, basically, you're saying that voting happiness is wrong because if you chose happiness... you'd end up bored and sad anyway?
> 
> I'm assuming it means what it says. If you choose happiness, you get to be happy.
> 
> I chose happiness.


Utopia is the biggest Dystopia. Without any sadness, you wouldn't be able to realise you were "happy". It's impossible to differentiate between two things if you only know one of them.


----------



## sudo (Dec 8, 2015)

Zora said:


> Utopia is the biggest Dystopia. Without any sadness, you wouldn't be able to realise you were "happy". It's impossible to differentiate between two things if you only know one of them.


I agree with this. Does a cow experience unhappiness?


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Well that depends what kind of intelligence we are talking about. 

I have practical intelligence which is hard to do anything with without the aid of academics and its easily to get places if you have academics even if you have 0 practical intelligence 

I think I might have better social skills if I was a complete idiot though

I would prefer academics and no common sense


----------



## sudo (Dec 8, 2015)

I am so dumb I don't even know how to sleep!

Do cows suffer insomnia?


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

sudo said:


> I am so dumb I don't even know how to sleep!
> 
> Do cows suffer insomnia?


Animals have nightmares, so it would make sense if they had other sleep problems.


----------



## Heavelyn (Oct 24, 2015)

Intellect to make others happy.


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

sudo said:


> I agree with this. Does a cow experience unhappiness?


Does a cow want a bigger intellect?


----------



## Devilsfan2326 (Mar 19, 2016)

Seeing as having one leaves me without the other... and the degree not being noted, I assume I would be completely without.

If I choose intellect I'll be confined within my mind and not even really be on Earth. Could I inspire positive change without happiness? Can I use this intellect at all for good? I don't believe intellect can be fueled without some form of happiness, even derangement. It may do no good for anyone. Just a completely bitter, mumbling mope of a person. Brilliant, but useless.

If I choose happiness, I'll be unable to do much of anything to bring positive change. It is almost a selfish choice, but one worth making. Still, I might as well have not been born a human, but rather a fuzzy caterpillar whom feasts upon tomato plants and calls it a day. This may at least do good for myself, and even others who feel it's radiance.

Happiness is the motivation for intellect to do anything it appears to me... There needs to be _some_
But if one is so happy, they do not seek to acquire the intellect the world needs...

One cannot be without the other.

I choose happiness.


----------



## Mass Authority (Apr 6, 2016)

Intellect of course; one thing stays forever and the other comes and goes.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

Having intellect but no happiness would still allow you to contribute positively to society, but what does being happy and having no intellect at all (yes I'm pretty sure that was what the OP meant, no rule-bending so you can get a better option) do? A fucking SWAG kid who's just cancer to the human race, and more of them are _definitely _not needed.

So with intellect I go. Hard choice but I wouldn't let me turn into another useless idiotic member of society.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

nburns said:


> Does a cow want a bigger intellect?


Depends on the cow.


----------



## Syvelocin (Apr 4, 2014)

Having been in the situation of having intellect but being incredibly unhappy, I chose happiness. Now I have both but it took hard work to get there mentally, a lot more to do with mindset than circumstance. It would also depend on the degree though. If you were choosing being the next Einstein but you're suicidal or being the happiest person on earth but literally retarded then that would change the question a lot, but just being an intelligent deeply unhappy person vs being of below average intelligence while being happy and satisfied with your life, I'd choose happiness. Intelligence doesn't mean anything to me if I'm not alive and well to put it to work.


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

Edison said:


> Depends on the cow.


What about the average cow?


----------



## BippityBeep (Apr 3, 2016)

Happiness is the obvious logical choice. Why would someone choose intellect? Because being smart will make them happy? That doesn't work, because they would never achieve happiness.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

I read a manga called Fruits Basket once that convinced me happiness was definitely more worth it. The lead girl was kind of ditsy but she was generous and went out of her way to help the people around her to the point where there was absolutely nothing negative you could say about her. Occasionally I guess she was sad, but most of the time she had this gentle, peaceful countenance that I would like to have. Generally, basically, she was very joyful despite difficult circumstances, even if not a genius. I would rather be humble and gentle and happy like that. Unfortunately I am prone to pride and fear like most people.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Happiness - kinda reminds me of flower for Algernon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

I have the unfortunate problem of obtaining happiness from intelligence, so I can't give up intellect.


----------



## komm (Mar 1, 2015)

Nabbit said:


> I have the unfortunate problem of obtaining happiness from intelligence, so I can't give up intellect.


+1


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

nburns said:


> What about the average cow?


Forming an opinion on the average cow leads to stereotypes, which results in cows feeling differently and misunderstood. This could lead to depressed cows, and eventually to suicical cows. 

If we simply let go of what to expect from 'an average cow', every cow will feel respected and understood from the kind of cow she really is. Because not one cow is an average cow, but we can love them all.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Happiness. Always. What good is intellect in the end? I have intellect but I am also very depressed. Might as well make the most out of this existence instead of collecting distinctions and commendations which mean shit when you get to your last dying breath. Nobody cares about being Summa Cum Laude, nobody mentions it as they say their goodbyes. They don't think of their intellect but those that they care for and how they felt throughout their life. I would rather be happy. I fully believe that ignorance is bliss. Knowledge is both a gift and a bane.


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

Happiness :happy: that is an easy question to answer


----------



## PerilousPirahna (Jan 16, 2016)

Without currency, I become oblivious to the concept of life. Therefore, I choose intellect.


----------



## Vast Silence (Apr 23, 2014)

So many idiots overthinking this...
It was a simple question for fuck's sake. -__-

"Let's attempt to rephrase the question simply because we dislike the choices given in this HYPOTHETICAL scenario!" -Idiots

Happiness. I'd rather be a happy moron than a miserable genius. 
The latter seem to take themselves way too seriously and suck the fun out of everything.

(bristling anger)


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

"Intellect because it indirectly makes me happy" - y'all.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

I chose happiness for for in it lays joy and contentment no matter what come my way


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Happiness.

I'm surrounded by so called " intellectuals" who are perpetually miserable and my God do they just ruin everything for everyone. I'd just as soon set myself on fire before I end up like them.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

rejected said:


> I wouldn't choose either as I am not required to give up any one for the other.


Only one of those 2 is a choice.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

Intelleception

I can get happiness if i'm omniscient just figure out a way.


----------



## WRDGSM (Sep 30, 2015)

who says you can't have both? :3


----------



## QueenBella (Aug 27, 2015)

Dante Scioli said:


> "In much wisdom is much grief."


This is one of the reasons that made choose Happiness. And as much as I don't prefer ignorance, I choose happiness.


----------



## EtherealComet (Feb 16, 2016)

There was one point in my life when I would've chosen intellect.

But, now, I would always choose happiness.


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

Intellect.

I could choose to make my happiness afterwards.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

happiness?
i'll stick to reading philosophy
but thank's for asking


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Intellect since with intellect, you can create your own happiness.

This dichotomy appears to be religion premised, that of ignorance/garden of eden and knowledge/snake.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

Intellect = happiness. So, the answer is clear.


----------



## katurian (Apr 12, 2016)

Happiness, definitely. You don't need to be smart to survive in the world. Plenty of stupid people rise to the top. I'd much rather be dumb and happy than intelligent and miserable.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

MisterPerfect said:


> Sometimes I think I might be better off if I was completly Stupid.


You're not alone.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Despotic Nepotist said:


> You're not alone.


I wonder if people with an IQ of 70 are generally more happy.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

MisterPerfect said:


> I wonder if people with an IQ of 70 are generally more happy.


in my experience, ignorance being bliss is kind of true, especially for me. "knowledge is worry" is *especially* true.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

MisterPerfect said:


> I wonder if people with an IQ of 70 are generally more happy.


I think IQ and happiness are separate components. Generally, one feels the longing for ignorance most after excess contemplation induced by a feeling of fatigue towards the world. They're universal feelings, methinks, and independent of IQ.

Richard Feynman, I think, is a role model when it comes to maintaining a positive, jovial outlook while still having an incredible intellect.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

flourine said:


> in my experience, ignorance being bliss is kind of true, especially for me. "knowledge is worry" is *especially* true.


and thought is tuanting. If there is a train coming and you cant stop it, wouldnt you be happier not knowing its coming at all instead of waiting for your demise.



Despotic Nepotist said:


> I think IQ and happiness are separate components. Generally, one feels the longing for ignorance most after excess contemplation induced by a feeling of fatigue towards the world. They're universal feelings, methinks, and independent of IQ.
> 
> Richard Feynman, I think, is a role model when it comes to maintaining a positive, jovial outlook while still having an incredible intellect.


You didnt catch it I see. IQ of 70 means one is mentally retarded or Mentally handicapped as some prefer. People who are handicapped in this manner do not process to the same level as the rest of us. I sometimes question why they put it on an IQ scale though, since that makes you wonder if one can eventually become retarded through poor education. Knowing things create fears, knowing things that can happen create fear, and knowing you are the only one who knows create obligation. 

Its like adults watching over children. They try to keep them out of trouble and put away all the electronics and chemicals so they dont accidently kill themselves. The Child might not know all the bad things. The one who have to worry are the adults watching them. People with higher intellects are the ones watching out for stupider fellow man. The Higher wisdom you have, the more likely you are to become depressed.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

why choose when you can be both. its like asking brains or beauty, why does there have to be a need to choose ? obviously people all over the world in this moment are both happy and smart, i would actually take it a step further and say most people like myself are both...then you have your autistic etc who are happy and not very smart, but they are happy, so why does it matter....smart people are unhappy, smart people are happy, unhappy people are often smart, unhappy people are often not very smart, so the question doesn't even make sense.:exterminate:


----------



## TimeWaster (Apr 26, 2015)

Ignorance is not bliss. If it were, then no one would ever seek knowledge. 

The less you know about the world around you, the more difficult your life is going to be. Plain and simple. Knowledge drastically improves the quality of one's life; it's one of the first things you learn as a kid, and it's why we continue to seek knowledge in adulthood. It's impossible to lead a good life without it. You either have both or you have neither.


----------



## Turquoise Rain (Feb 15, 2016)

Without any intellect, you wouldn't even be aware of your happiness, you wouldn't even know how lucky you are for being happy, you wouldn't value happiness because you don't know what is it to be sad. 

Your existence would be pointless.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Intellect.



TimeWaster said:


> The less you know about the world around you, the more difficult your life is going to be. Plain and simple. Knowledge drastically improves the quality of one's life; it's one of the first things you learn as a kid, and it's why we continue to seek knowledge in adulthood. It's impossible to lead a good life without it. You either have both or you have neither.


Quality of life isn't the same as happiness. Also, intellect doesn't guarantee money. Especially when one realises how unclean most of the world is.
It may mean constant lack, constant longing for better people, for better world, also, for the sublime.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Intellect is a prerequisite for happiness, ultimately. But if this is an "ignorance is bliss" poll that's a different story. Although in the long-run I don't think ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Vapid and merry, or brilliant and miserable? 

The latter. Best to stick with what you know


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

i WILL USE MY INTELLECT TO MAKE FUN OF PEOPLE THUS BECOME HAPPY.


----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

What does it mean to have a strong intellect in this question? To be miserable until the moment I died? At least I could look forward to dying then!

Tbh, only a fool/mental-masochistic would choose intellect.

If 'intellect' meant a constant neutral state of mind, I'd have to think about my fate a while before choosing.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Intellect.
Because you can find happiness if you're smart enough to know how to/what you're doing.


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

of course Rorschach would say something like that :wink:


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Happiness. No doubt.


----------



## Clayfighter (Jun 21, 2016)

If I cant have both then....

I would think to pick intellect, but with my current intellect I know now that all things come and pass, and all things are pointless. Therefore, I pick happiness, because intellect does not mean much in the grand scheme of things. Thus, I wish to be happy while I exist.


----------



## LostInTranslationENTP (Aug 15, 2016)

I value Intellect more. For me, I look at the world as a sad place, but I'm glad that I know that its sad.


----------



## Allosy (Jul 28, 2016)

Intellect = Happiness

I don't see how they contradict at all.


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

Ignorance is bliss.. I'd be the happiest dumbass in the world 


Where's your will to be weird?


----------

